# Crop tool not working properly



## Pam (Jun 26, 2018)

We have LR6 (not CC) on both our laptops. Hubby's has just started playing up (he messes around with everything and does my head in lol). I've uninstalled/reinstalled and set everything I can see the same as mine. In the 'crop' tool he no longer sees handles to guide him. Also if he makes a change it only appears in the navigator window and not the main window until he clicks on 'done'. He also has LR5.6 installed on the same laptop and all works fine. Can't think of any other way of describing the problem but thought I'd give this a shot. Help please. Have spent approx 3 hours at his laptop with google running and can't find a fix.   He has WIN 10.


----------



## Pam (Jun 26, 2018)

All fixed.  Just in case anyone else has the problem all I needed to do was turn of the graphics processor in preferences / performance.


----------



## cassios90 (Nov 21, 2018)

Looking for this for weeks!!
THANK YOU!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2018)

Good tip, thanks for sharing. And welcome to the forum, both of you.


----------

